# Recent Tournament School Highlight Reel



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is a highlight reel I put together of my school, competing at the 39th Annual U.S. Open Martial Arts Championships, hosted by Grandmaster Sok Ho KANG.  The week of the tournament, the stomach bug was going around and half of my students couldn't compete.. . but the ones that went did really well!

[video=youtube_share;AwCbGPoFGzY]http://youtu.be/AwCbGPoFGzY[/video]

Schools that were represented at the tournament included GM Sok Ho KANG, Dr. Chong Woong KIM, GM C.S. KIM, GM YOUNG Bo Kong (Young Brothers), U.S. Naval Academy (Master John Critzos of the late GM Ki Whang KIM), Master Whistler (of GM Kyongwon AHN), Master Robert Summers (ITF), Master Chuck Gorino (ITF), Master Robert Sheroan, and many others.. .


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kenlee25 (Mar 20, 2012)

What style of TKD is this? Just wondering.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 20, 2012)

Kenlee25 said:


> What style of TKD is this? Just wondering.



I practice, and teach, Moo Duk Kwan Taekwondo, however, it was an open tournament.  There were various styles of martial arts there, including many styles of TKD.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a link to me doing my form at the USAT Tae Kwon Do championships in MN - I took a silver in forms 

(A friend of mine took this on his flip-phone, I hope it's clear enough! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmvFgdRYRoI

***bows***   Kris


----------

